# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Dao khắc tượng, dao khắc đá

## nguyenthuytrang

CÔNG TY TNHH ĐÔNG PHƯƠNG HÀ NỘI XIN KÍNH CHÀO QUÝ KHÁCH

Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại máy móc, thiết bị, linh kiện máy CNC hàng nhập khẩu Trung Quốc chính hãng. Đảm bảo bền, đẹp, mà giá cả phải chăng.
Chúng tôi liên tục cập nhật những mặt hàng mới nhất mẫu mã đẹp, tính năng tiên tiến nhất phục vụ công việc cho những quý khách tin dùng.

Xin giới thiệu:

Bộ dao khắc tượng, dao khắc đá mới tinh, đa dạng và đầy đủ kích thước, chủng loại.



Dao khắc tượng phi 6 dài 120mm : 165.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc tượng phi 6 dài 100mm : 150.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc tượng phi 6 dài 80mm : 100.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc tượng phi 6 dài 60mm : 70.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc tượng phi 6 dài 55mm : 65.000 đồng/cái.




Dao khắc đá gắn hợp kim : 600.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc đá không gắn hợp kim : 120.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc đá 6 đầu 90 : 320.000 đồng/cái.
Dao khắc đá đầu bằng : 350.000 đồng/cái.

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ.
CÔNG TY TNHH ĐÔNG PHƯƠNG HÀ NỘI
Km 5, QL 5, Lạc Hồng, Văn Lâm, Hưng Yên.
hotline: 0906 766 028. - Ms Trang.
mail: windcamkd2@gmail.com.

----------

